# Sticky  Fluke clamp meter models recalled



## SWDweller

Good information thank you for posting it.


----------



## Kevin

I sticked the thread so it will remain at the top of the page for everyone to see.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

Thanks! Turns out I have one.


----------



## BreakYoSelf

Thank you, great heads up. I just ordered a 376 FC and I would have never thought to check. I haven't received it yet but hopefully it isn't effected.


----------

